# Reloading software/manuals?



## BunnMan (Dec 15, 2008)

Gonna blow the dust off the old Lyman 6-shooter next week after I get my 629 home. Was wondering if anyone has used a reloading program to any decent effect? I'll be reloading .44 mag and 10mm primarily but will probably build some 9mm to get my hand in again. I've got tons of 9mm brass lying around. 

Any help appreciated.

Merry Christmas,

-BunnMan


----------



## oldscot3 (Jan 4, 2008)

I've used a couple of reloading programs but my favorite "go to" reference for recipes is Richard Lee's "Modern Reloading". It has everything I need, not the least of which is pressure data. I highly recommend it.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I have to agree with Oldscot3 on the Lee manual. You can get all the up to date powder specific data you want online from the manufacturers. The bullet manufacturer manuals only address their brand of bullet which Lee covers anyway.


----------

